# Aiming help needed please...



## Hunter69 (Jun 23, 2011)

Been back shooting catapults about 3 or 4 weeks after a long 25 yr break so was a little rusty so to speak







, I always used to aim with the catapult tilted sideways forks pointing left catapult in right hand and using the top fork as aiming point and like this I have been hitting most stuff pretty much all the time even indoor plinking with 6mm soft air bb's









I have tried to just look at targets and let the brain try to work out where to aim and have been in line with target virtually everytime but either high or low of the target, I never shot like this before but was wondering how much practice and how long it would take before hand brain and eye co-ordination just work in sinc with each other as I know a lot of people only shoot this way...?

But shooting how I have been is very accurate the only problem I have encountered is that my arms are fairly short so I cant draw back to my ear lobe yet with perfect results but drawing back to my chin is fine and shot hits its mark almost everytime...
 Thanks in advance, Deano


----------



## atom (Jun 24, 2011)

all i would say is keep doing what works best for you . i have to aim and use the band to aim not the fork


----------



## atom (Jun 24, 2011)

i shoot butterfly mostly but when shoot that way my anchor point is the corner of my mouth use the tip of your thumb


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Hunter69 said:


> Been back shooting catapults about 3 or 4 weeks after a long 25 yr break so was a little rusty so to speak
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a tough question ... some people would not be able to do it all, no matter how hard they tried, others would only be able to do it ... really, you've just got to try; have you ever played other sports, or done any martial arts?


----------

